# 30cm nano (16 liter) - Video update



## Koes (22 May 2011)

Hello aquascapers!

This is my first post on the forum. After reading and reading it is time to actually post something   

*Specs*
Tank: 16 liter (33x22x22)
Light: 2x 18watt PC
Filter: Eheim 2211 (inflow hard plumed, it has pros and cons)
Co2: Yes, big bottle (a bubble every 1-2 seconds)
Dosing: EI (Aquarebel NPK and Iron)
Substrate: Old ADA Amazonia

*Flora* 
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Cryptocoryne wendtii brown & green
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Bolbitis heudelotii
Moss

*Fauna*
Boraras brigittae & merah
Crossocheilus siamensis
Caridina japonica







Cheers!


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*

wonderful tank and pictures koes, thats some wood sticking out!

How do you find the bolbitus in the nano, does it grow a bit too large as im thinking of uing it in my nano?

PS, welcome to the forum


----------



## Koes (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*

Thank u Stu!

Yes, the bolbitus gives some problems with the large leaves, but it takes a few weeks before they are so big. Before that happens I cut them down near the rhizome. Usually there are already twice as many leaves under the old leaves.

Glen


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*

Glen that's a stunning little tank mate!

Really healthy and so many leaf textures and shades  in such a small tank and it all goes so well.
All with just a NPKmix and iron? I have the aquarebel ferts, but couldn't get my head around dosing, so was doing. 2 pumps of each flow grow spezial N and npk a day in my 20L...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*

Great looking tank, very healthy too  congrats


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*

Lovely Little tank, And Also Like the Use of color in the planting.


----------



## Koes (22 May 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Glen that's a stunning little tank mate!
> 
> Really healthy and so many leaf textures and shades  in such a small tank and it all goes so well.
> All with just a NPKmix and iron? I have the aquarebel ferts, but couldn't get my head around dosing, so was doing. 2 pumps of each flow grow spezial N and npk a day in my 20L...



Thank you!
Dosing ferts can be nerv racking   
I used the values per week from the EI article as a starting point. (http://ukaps.org/EI.htm)

Aquarebel has a dosing-calculator on there site (http://www.flowgrow.de/growcalc.php)
This way it is easy to find your desired ppm/week or day, especially if you are using different products.

I'm dosing 5 days, monday till friday.
day 1 - npk - 2ml
day 2 - iron - 3ml
day 3 - npk - 2ml
day 4 - iron - 3ml
day 5 - npk - 2ml

npk = 6ml
iron = 6ml

keep in mind that i have the "eisenvoldunger" ,it has less iron than the "flowgrow".

For 20liter about the same values would be a weekly dosing of 10ml npk and 3ml flowgrow.
I would not dose special N unless you need a nitrate booster.

I now see that my dosing is a bit low because i always thought my tank was just 12liter, but you see it is not exact science, you can always adjust a bit. The important factor is that there are always enough ferts of every kind for the plants. Most trouble come if you missing 1 or 2 ferts, plants start to flower, die or algae's show up.

Glen


----------



## Koes (12 Jun 2011)

*Re: 30cm nano (16 liter) - Video update*

Quick video impression.
Testing/playing with new camera and editing software.


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2011)

This scape deserves a hanging light! It's beautiful but that light... It spoils all the hard work.


----------



## twg (23 Jun 2011)

I actually really like that light! Where did you get it?

I've never had any joy with Amano's in an open top tank of similar size. Have you had any jumpers?

Stunning little tank, very inspiring.


----------



## Orlando (24 Jun 2011)

Very nice looking 30cm


----------



## Sentral (29 Jun 2011)

Very very nice tank, so well executed! Inspiring...


----------



## ShaunWhite (1 Jul 2011)

Wow, i love the look of this tank, congrats.


----------



## sarahtermite (19 Dec 2011)

I love this tank, and the video's excellent. There's so much of interest, both in the plants, the composition and the acivity of the shrimps and fish interacting with their environment. I could watch it for hours!


----------

